# Toshiba 37hl67



## gonzalezgreg199 (May 3, 2015)

I have a Toshiba 37hl67 that will not power on and is giving me a three blink code. I've read that I need to get some sd card to reload the software, but I don't see a place to put an SD card and I don't know where to get one. Any help???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Your TV should be working normal. Three blinks on the TV means:

3) Yellow blinks three times. TV is powering up. Wait several seconds until the yellow LED stops blinking


----------



## gonzalezgreg199 (May 3, 2015)

The tv will not power on. once plugged in it continues to blink in intervals of three, over and over and pushing the power button does nothing at all!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then it sounds like the TV has failed as your beep code is what I listed above.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

User manual found here

http://images10.newegg.com/User-Manual/User_Manual_89-253-072.pdf

page 9 of 66



> 9
> AFTER connecting all cables and devices, plug in the
> power cords for your TV and other devices.
> 
> ...


page 11 of 66



> *9
> Service port — For service use only. Used for updating
> the television’s firmware. *



Benjammin.Net - Tech Tips - Toshiba Regza TV (model 42HL167)




> Do you have a Toshiba Regza LCD TV where the "power LED" (lower right corner) just blinks 3 times over and over and the TV won't power up?
> 
> My friend gave me his TV when it did this as it seemed dead... but after searching around the net, I found the answer (for me) was to simply reload the firmware!
> 
> ...


----------

